
Air France 447: Pilots not properly trained (2009) - briandear
https://abcnews.go.com/International/air-france-flight-447-investigation-pilots-properly-trained/story?id=16503005
======
briandear
Airbus pilot analysis: [https://www.wired.com/2011/07/an-airbus-captains-take-
on-the...](https://www.wired.com/2011/07/an-airbus-captains-take-on-the-air-
france-disaster/)

------
briandear
> Captain Dubois left the cockpit for a scheduled nap.

It wasn’t scheduled. It was because the captain was up all night with his
mistress and got only one hour of sleep. [1]

[1] [https://nypost.com/2014/10/13/the-last-words-of-air-
france-p...](https://nypost.com/2014/10/13/the-last-words-of-air-france-pilot-
before-crash-fwere-dead/)

